# how to lock usb flash drive?



## bernabe69

hi guys


are there any free applications out there which can lock usb flash drive? coz i always take my thumb drive to work and im worried that if i leave it on my desk, someone might just have access to my personal files. thanks!


----------



## Elvandil

What make and model drive?


----------



## bernabe69

im using a 2GB kingston data traveler flash drive.








what im actually looking for is a software where its gonna ask me for a password before i can access the files inside it or something similar to that. thanks!


----------



## 1002richards

Hi bernabe69,
I use Cryptainer Mobile and it works fine:

http://www.cypherix.co.uk/cryptainerle/mobile.htm

and it is free.
Also I've made use of TrueCrypt. Again it works well, is free and makes my docs inaccessible if my USB goes missing:
http://www.truecrypt.org/

I hope these help.

Richard


----------



## bernabe69

thanks a million Richard! will try both of these...


----------



## 1002richards

You're welcome.


----------



## firestormer

If you use software to secure you USB wont you then need the software on your work computer to open it?

Although i suppose you could install an encryption program onto you USB disk but when you arrive at work you would probably be braking all sorts of rules by running an unaurtherised applicaiton.


----------



## 1002richards

bernabe69,
firestormer has raised a very good point that I overlooked. I can use Cryptainer mobile on my works PC and my employer has very very strict rules on such matters; so you may - or may not be in luck. Sorry I missed this and I hope it's not inconvenienced you.

Richard.


----------



## firestormer

One option is to stick everything into a commpressed zip file and add a password to it. But this has down sides.

If it is a large file it will take time to compress and extract.
Security on zip files is quite weak, and could be bypassed by an amature hacker.
Adding passwords to zip files is no longer supported in Windows Vista.

Provided your employer is running Windows you should be able to access theses zips as the is a zip utility built into windows explorer.


----------



## CFLager

Try this. It is a small free .exe file that can be run off of your flash drive. Drag and drop to encrypt and decrypt your files. Don't forget your password that you use to encrypt. No backups are made.

http://www.picofactory.com/download/free/software/encryption_decryption/picocrypt

CFLager


----------



## pastoralbert

Have you try "lockngo" ? This does not require you to install any program in your computer.


----------

